# Ringo is alive



## fourhorses (Jul 23, 2004)

After writing and begging a vet to go check on Ringo and give advice on his care I am reporting that he is still alive and in much better shape than he's been in for over 5 years.

He has lost a tremendous amount of weight, is in a dry lot and is having his hooves done on a regular basis and has somewhat of a shine to his coat.

This is, by far, the most difficult thing I've ever had to deal with in my life. I lost my sister and father and other members of my family over the condition of this horse but he received much needed care. The only regret is that I didn't come forward sooner. He suffered terribly.

Please, hug your horses, give them kisses and tell them you love them everyday.

Kristie


----------



## minisaremighty (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh Kristie! I'm so glad he is doing better!!! I've been wanting to post for a couple weeks to ask you, but I was afraid of what the response might be. It's still not the ultimate best situation for him, but if they are treating him better and he is looking healthier, I guess that is better than nothing!

Wow, you are a famous person.




Ok, related to a famous person, actually several famous persons! LOL!!



I see that standing up for what you believe in runs in the family! You are so courageous.



Keep up the good fight!!





HUGS!!!


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 23, 2004)

Kristie,

Wonderful news on Ringo! At least you have improved things for him. ((((Hugs))))

Sorry that it had to break apart your family, but in time I hope that they may find forgiveness. If they can't, then well, at least you can live with yourself and know that you did everything you could to see to it that Ringo did not have to suffer endlessly from cruelty. That is what really matters.

Many Hugs to you and Thank You for standing up for what is right.





Oh... was I supposed to say something about your famous relatives?



Don't worry, your family doesn't change my view of you.... LOL!!!! Not that I don't like them as actors, but I was very impressed with you and your will to fight this battle like you did while knowing that you would anger family. So being so closely related to famous people doesn't matter to me any as you already have my respect as anyone would have a really difficult time fighting a battle with their own family. That is probably the toughest of cases to help with.


----------



## virginia (Jul 23, 2004)

Kristie, thank you so much for the update. You have done wonders for him at a very great cost to you. It takes a special person to be able to do what you have done for Ringo. It is not the best outcome, but is a whole lot better than what he had. Your reward will be in heaven. Thank you for being you.

Ginny StP


----------



## Marty (Jul 23, 2004)

Kristie, I have been following this saga since you first began posting it. You have really been through he77 over saving Ringo. I can only imagine the uproar you have caused in your family over this. You got guts gal. There was a time in my former hippie life when I had them too. I envy your courage.

Just think Kristie, if just one person would reach out to try and save just one animal, be it cat, or dog, or horse.......what the world would be like. But most people are just to selfish and don't care and have other agendas.

I do know the name Estevez of course.....Emilio.....Charlie's half Brother. And who doesn't know the wonderful actor Martin Sheen would have to be living in a cave. I love the stars.

I also watch actors that will stick out their necks to be heard as the voice for animals such as Bob Barker, Mary Tyler Moore, Bernadette Peters, and of course....Betty White to name a few.

Kristie, I am just sorry that you had to go through this termoil in the first place. I know how you have upset and turned your family relations upside down. I am wondering if there will ever be a way that they will understand and come around to your way of thinking.

Unfortunately I have been through it several times myself, which most people do not know, and I do have a large portfolio in the way of a photo album and newspaper clippings that include me and my work, that would make you cry from my former life. I just can't bring myself to burn it, but I do keep it. I don't know why.

Co-incidental is that the first horse I had ever rescued in Florida was named "Hillbillly"

Kristie, just last night some people were walking around here on our backroads. They moved here from New Jersey and have been nothing but a pain in my rear.

Their little weener doggy followed them from across the road and parked at my back door.

I went after them and said "hey, is this your doggy"? And the lady said "yes"

ME: Well will you please come and get him and don't leave him here at my backdoor because I am afriad that my big dogs will get out and tear him up?

HER: Oh, it's just a darn dog. If he gets into a fight it's his own fault for follwing us.

ME: Well, please come back here and get him. HE can easily get run over out here.

HER: Then he'll be a dead dog now won't he?

ME: I would like you to come get this dog off my property please; don't keep walking away and ignoring me. He's your responsibility.

HER: He's at your back door not mine, so he's your responsibilty now.

( I paused to go in the house to get my boys)........

ME: There are laws for abandoning dogs like this. It's a $2500 dollar fine in this state now are you going to come back and get him or not, because I will be more than happy to make the appropriate phone call and I just took your picture by the way and you are on video.

HER: YOU @#$%^&*()+_)( !!!!!!

She took the dog. I wish I knew someone that would want him.

Good luck and God Bless and feel free to email me anytime you need a shouder. I've had to develop some pretty strong ones in my life.


----------



## fourhorses (Jul 23, 2004)

This is the first time I have ever used my "name". Until today I doubt anyone knew who I was related to. I had a dirty Dayton family secret and it was literally driving me to serious depression. But, I do have family that does support me.

Let me make clear that my uncle has not responded to me nor did he know anything about it until I told him. I don't know how he will handle it but I did promise not to shame the family name. As my dad cut me off I have no idea of his summer schedule this year.

This has been very hard and when it comes to neglect/family make darn sure you are ready to lose everything.

If I could change anything it would be that I made the report sooner. Yes, Ringo has care now but it is only because it was forced.


----------



## Marty (Jul 23, 2004)

No, Kristie, you never know who you are really talking to in cyber space.

Kristie, you got it all backwards.

How can you shame the family name?

You are the one that saved the family name as the way I see it from your former words "my family's dirty little secret" I think is the way you used to desribe them.

And it wasn't Uncle Martin that did this was it? I think it was your sister if I remember correctly, right?

Matter of fact, poor Uncle Martin has had his plate full with your fun loving cuz there...Charlie for years......who's quite the little wild thing, so I can't even imagine anyone would be putting a guilt trip on you for saving a horse. Cousin Charlie is a handful! (and I feel so bad about poor Emileo's divorce, wasn't it Paula Abdoul that broke his heart)......that poor guy was crushed.

Anyway.......... I think you're the star.

And I can't put my finger on it exactly, but wasn't Uncle Martin involved here recently this past year I think in some kind of other good samaritan work he was doing for charity?

The important thing here is that you did what you thought you had to do. And if people don't see eye to eye on this, it would atleast be nice to know that they respect you anyway and not judge you.

Loosing a family like this and having them reject you, I can only imagine would be heart wrenching.


----------



## fourhorses (Jul 23, 2004)

Marty, you'll make me cry...again!





As John F. Kennedy said in a speech..........."A good conscience is our only sure reward".

I still hope for a better life for Ringo. He is a gift from God. And so is this rescue organization.


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 23, 2004)

I fully second Marty's post!!!!

You did not disgrace your family. You did not ruin anyone's name. Heck, you actually may have saved the family name because if this type of action continued on your sister's part, and it grew to a larger scale, someone not so nice could have turned them in to the media and really smeered the family name! You protected that name the best you could! Your famous relatives that were not involved, will never be looked down upon for what another family member did, at least in my opinion. (Of course they should have stood up and tried to stop it like you did as well if they knew about it..... But that is another story)

Unfortunately, those that stand up for what is right and good most often are the ones that save the family name from being totally trashed. You are one example of that.

What is really sad is that because you care for each living thing, you now have lost contact with some of those that you held so close to your heart. But rest assured, the others in your family know in their hearts who is right. And don't give up hope that your family will get over this either. For many many years my father and his father didn't speak. But when his father got terminally ill, they both realized that life was to short to let issues in the family get in the way of loving each other, even when loving each other means that you fight like cats and dogs.

Keep in touch with those that are still talking to you in your family. They are what family is really all about. Those are the ones that you know will be there for you through the tough times.

Many hugs, and so very sorry that you had to loose so much. It makes me cry at the thought of what you personally risked to try and save just one suffering animal.


----------



## Misty Glyn (Jul 24, 2004)

Way to go Kristie!





Marty I wish I was closer to you...I would have snatched that little wiener baby up...I have two of my own...one female I bought to breed but still haven't because I know I won't want to give the puppies up, fear of rotten owner like her is one reason and one rescue neutered male. They are the sunshine of my house just like my horses are of my yard, lol.

Of course if you took the dog she would yell that you stole it, lol. Some people are unbelieveable.

BTW there are dachshund rescues...I belong to one.




Lori


----------



## fourhorses (Jul 24, 2004)

I don't want anyone to get the wrong idea on what I plan to do. My goal is to get equine professionals to accompany AC officers to equine neglect complaints. Many states, OH being tops, have ancient animal neglect laws. The State of Michigan has wonderful legislation, clearly written, that should be an example to all states. Illinois, thanks in part to Donna Ewing, has made enormous strides. If the family name gets me in the door faster to see a legislator great. That is the ONLY reason I mentioned my name because it gave an indication on a little part of my background.

My uncle is a GREAT person who has made a difference in many lives. This has nothing to do with him - just the maiden name



. Kristie


----------



## Greenaroo (Jul 24, 2004)

I've been following your posts about Ringo and am in awe of your determination to make a difference in his life.



It's true that the laws in Ohio regarding animal welfare are beyond antiquated and desperately need to be changed.


----------

